# Die besten Metal-Alben



## ZOMBIE (7 Nov. 2014)

*Listet hier mal die Langrillen eurer ewigen metallischen Bestenliste auf.*:thx:

*Ich lege vor:

Slayer - Reign in Blood
Belphegor - Lucifer Incestus
Death - Leprosy
Rompepromp - Hellcocks Pornflakes
Napalm Death - Utilitarian
Sodom - Agent Orange
Kittie - Spit
Immortal - Battles in the North
Dark Angel - Darkness Descends
God Dethroned - Passiondale
Deicide - The Stench of Redemption
Theatre of Tragedy - Aegis
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Fleshgod Apocalypse - Agony
Terrorizer - World Downfall
Kreator - Enemy of God
Cerebral Bore - Maniacal Miscreation
Fear Factory - Demanufacture
Carcass - Necroticism
Cannibal Corpse - Tomb of the Mutilated
My Dying Bride - Turn Loose the Swans
Noctem - Divinity
Crowbar - Time Heals Nothing
Dark Funeral - Angelus Exuro Pro Eternus
Hypocrisy - The Fourth Dimension
Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness

2 b continued...*


----------



## trashtalk (7 Nov. 2014)

Metallica - AJFA
Machine Head - The Blackening
Megadeth - Rust in Peace
Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss
Anthrax - Among the Living
Municipal Waste- The Art of Partying
Lamb of God - Wrath
Toxic Holocaust - An Overdose of Death
Darkthrone - Circle the Wagons
Sodom - Agent Orange
...


----------



## _sparrow_ (7 Nov. 2014)

3 Inches of Blood - Advance and Vanquish
Epica - Consign to Oblivion
Falkenbach - Ok Nefna Tysvar Ty
Nightwish - Century Child
Tristania - Beyond the Veil
Theatre of Tragedy - Velvet Darkness They Fear
Thyrfing - Valdr Galga

Das fällt mir so spontan ein. Wobei ich eigentlich keine wirklichen Lieblingsalben pro Band habe. Bei 3 Inches of Blood zum Beispiel könnte ebenso gut auch Fire Up the Blades stehen. Welches Album mir am besten gefällt wechselt ständig


----------



## krawutz (8 Nov. 2014)

Auch wenn es nicht zu der bisher bevorzugt genannten Richtung passt : ich zähle die ersten beiden Alben von Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath, Paranoid) mit zu den besten Metal-Alben.


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Nov. 2014)

So spontan... 

Nightwish - Century Child
Iron Maiden - Somewhere in Time
Metallica - Justice for all
Slayer - Seasons in the abyss
Dream Theater - Metropolis 2000
Tool - Lateralus
Tristania - Beyond the Veil
Machine Head - Burn my eyes
Fear Factory - Demanufacture
Delain - Alles
Amon Amarth - With Oden on our side
Bolt Thrower - Those Once Loyal
Carcass - Heartwork
Danzig - II-Lucifuge
Exodus - Bonded by blood
Kreator - Pleasure to kill
The Gathering - Mandylion
In Extremo - Verehrt und angespien
Amorphis - Elegy + Alles ab 2005
Riverside - Second Life Syndrome
Opeth - Ghost Reveries + Watershed
Prong - Rude Awakening
Ministry - Psalm 69
Suicidal Tendencies - How will i laugh tomorrow
Tiamat - Wildhoney


----------



## trashtalk (8 Nov. 2014)

...

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath
Iron Maiden - S/T
All That Remains - The Fall of Ideals
Avenged Sevenfold - S/T
Bathory - S/T
Celtic Frost - Morbid Tales
D.R.I. - Thrash Zone
S.O.D. - Speak English or Die
Fear Factory - Archetype
Danzig - S/T
Down - Nola
Exodus - Bonded by Blood
...


----------

